# Varitech Industries 100gallon pre-wet system



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

(9) 100 gallon pre-wet systems for sale, in good condition. 
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/pts/d/varitech-industries-de-icing/6430381599.html


----------

